# AMF Barn Find



## Rp42 (Sep 13, 2018)

Dug this beauty out of an old building today. Wondering if anyone could tell me about it.It has a good seat, 5 speed shifter, fast one tires. Gonna clean it up tomorrow. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rp42 (Sep 13, 2018)

I meant gold seat


----------



## Steve-0 (Sep 14, 2018)

Rp42 said:


> I meant gold seat



looks to be a areobee avenger 5


----------



## Rp42 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for the info. What do you think the value would on one in this kind of condition? Thanks


----------



## stoney (Sep 14, 2018)

Cool find. Welcome to The CABE  Valve to me is pretty minimal in the condition it is  BUT do not let that discourage you even if I am right. Many of us have been into these old bikes for 20-30 years. Don't collect just for value, collect what speaks to you. It doesn't have to be super valuable to be cool or neat. Just don't get buried in the cost/vale ratio. It will clean up. There are many threads here about how to clean and service. Keep us posted.


----------



## Steve-0 (Sep 14, 2018)

Rp42 said:


> Thanks for the info. What do you think the value would on one in this kind of condition? Thanks



whoo i wouldn't know that part sorry but with a little tic it'll be a cool bike i have one too


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 14, 2018)

I've got a similar AMF, 1969 "The Flying Wedge". Similar condition too. Had it for 15 plus years. Do something with it eventually. Those AMF 5 spds are actually kinda cult bikes and not real common.


----------



## Rp42 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. I think its awesome. Gonna clean it up this weekend. My oldest son is already eyeing it. He said it would be really cool to ride on campus to classes. Ill post a photo after I clean it up.


----------



## Rp42 (Sep 15, 2018)

I cleaned it up today. It's a little rough and missing some stuff but I think its awesome. Just wanted to post a photo of it.


----------



## Steve-0 (Sep 15, 2018)

Rp42 said:


> I cleaned it up today. It's a little rough and missing some stuff but I think its awesome. Just wanted to post a photo of it.View attachment 869168



sweet! can't wait to see the end result on this bad boy! try dipping some of that real fine steel wool in a bowl of either vinegar or coke it'll clean up the chrome real nice


----------



## Rp42 (Sep 20, 2018)

The cleanups coming along pretty good. I've ordered some NOS tires for it. I was wondering if anyone knew if the back Fender was a Wald or what? Didn't know if it had a certain part number that anybody knew about. Also I'm missing the front brake I'm not sure what brand it is. If anyone has any info please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Steve-0 (Sep 20, 2018)

Rp42 said:


> The cleanups coming along pretty good. I've ordered some NOS tires for it. I was wondering if anyone knew if the back Fender was a Wald or what? Didn't know if it had a certain part number that anybody knew about. Also I'm missing the front brake I'm not sure what brand it is. If anyone has any info please let me know. Thanks



i don't know about the fenders and on the brakes i couldn't find a name on mine but it has some type of a symbol i took a pic of it


----------



## madsapper (Sep 20, 2018)

I may have a back fender for it.


----------



## Rp42 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for the photo of the brakes. I would definitely be interested in the back fender. Just let me know if you want to sell it. This is a awesome site. Seems like a great bunch of people on here.


----------



## Rp42 (Sep 22, 2018)

It's coming along pretty good. I was able to get quite a bit of the rust off. I do have a problem with the back rim. It's warped pretty good. Anybody have any suggestions on the route to go with the warped rim?


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 27, 2018)

Is it poor spoke tension or a bent rim (i.e., the metal rim is bent/kinked/dented)?


----------



## Rp42 (Sep 27, 2018)

I think the metal rim is bent. Its pretty bad. Its so warped that when you roll the tire it will hit the frame. Is it best to just get a new outer rim or try to find an old one? Is it best to have a bike shop fix it or is it something that you can do yourself? Thanks


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 27, 2018)

I have an old bike where the rear wheel was so far out it hit the frame (chain stay) on one side. A couple of days ago, with my trusty Park "0" wrench, I was able to straighten it to an acceptable condition without even removing the tire. I am absolutely _not _an expert at this type of work, but I've done it before. The one I speak of is the worst I've fixed, and I honestly thought I'd need to break down the wheel and bend it back to shape before I could get it true. According to Sheldon Brown, a novice will likely do more harm than good by trying to correct with spoke tension. But I can attest that an experienced bike mechanic should be able to fix your wheel, and probably for less than replacing the rim. Again, I consider myself a novice, albeit perhaps a lucky one.

Fantastic bike, by the way. I hope your son does rock this on Campus. And I hope my kids follow suit. My toddler already has an old Hedstrom trike with double white pinstripe tires (probably early '70s, and an early '80s Ertl pedal tractor...


----------



## Rp42 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments. I'll probably let a bike shop take a look at it.


----------



## Re.hilton (Oct 3, 2018)

Same bike I think.


----------

